

US Army Field Manual: Basic Cryptanalysis (1990) - adsche
http://www.umich.edu/~umich/fm-34-40-2/

======
verusfossa
Got 'Authentication Required'

Google found me this. Least seedy looking source I could find.

[http://www.globalsecurity.org/intell/library/policy/army/fm/...](http://www.globalsecurity.org/intell/library/policy/army/fm/34-40-2/index.html)

~~~
rasur
Worked for me just now (7 minutes after your post).

Minor general complaint to people tarring up stuff for download; It's always
useful to provide a useful title and/or author to identify the file, instead
of something like 'pdf.tar.gz' or something equally distinguished.

EDIT: I'm not wanting to sound ungrateful, it can just be a little difficult
to notice or remember to fix a name, and then... hunt the file time ;)

------
santix
[http://www.und.nodak.edu/org/crypto/crypto/army.field.manual...](http://www.und.nodak.edu/org/crypto/crypto/army.field.manual/)
contains zipped pdfs for each chapter.

------
rcktmrtn
I really like that this includes frequency tables for tetragraphs.

I had to laugh a little at the fact that "STOP" is the 5th most frequently
used tetragraph though.

